# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  اخبار الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز...جدول المباريات...الترتيب... متجدد

## khozam

السلام عليكم 
انا جايب لكم اخبار عن الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز وجدول الترتيب والمباريات 
انا المفروض انا ابدء من بداية الدوري بس كان عندي ظروف  
انتظروني 
تحياتي 
ارجو من الجميع التفاعل والمشاركة والي عنده معلومه او خبر لا يبخل علينا

----------


## LUCKY

اهلاً اخي الحبيب 44  
ممتاز انك اخترت دوري عالمي و من اقوى الدوريات في العالم و سوف اساعدك و باقي الاعضاء في وضع اي خبر عن الدوري الانجليزي  
طبعاً تم طرح موضوع للاقتراحات لرقي بالمنتدى الرياضي ارجو زياره الموضوع و ابداء الاقتراحات  
و اتمنى لك بدايه قويه و سوف نتساعد لنجاح الموضوع  

تحياتي لك

----------


## khozam

لندن (رويترز) - أهدر مانشستر يونايتد الفرصة لتقليص الفارق مع أصحاب الصدارة في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بعدما كلفه تراجع الاداء في الشوط الثاني غاليا ليتعادل 1-1 مع مضيفه ايفرتون يوم السبت. 
وتقدم يونايتد حامل اللقب بهدف عن طريق دارين فليتشر في الدقيقة 22 وكان يمكن للفريق ان يحسم اللقاء لصالحه في الشوط الاول لكن ضربة رأس لمروان فيلاني في الشوط الثاني منحت ايفرتون التعادل. 
وواصل هال سيتي الوافد الجديد عروضه الرائعة هذا الموسم بعد فوزه 3- صفر على مضيفه وست بروميتش البيون ليرفع رصيده الى 20 نقطة بالتساوي مع تشليسي وليفربول صاحبي الصدارة قبل مباراتهما معا في قمة الاسبوع غدا الاحد على ملعب تشيلسي بينما يتأخر يونايتد عن الثلاثي بفارق خمس نقاط في المركز الخامس. 
وحقق هال سيتي انتصاره الرابع على التوالي في الدوري بفضل أهداف كامل زياتي وجيوفاني ومارلون كينج في الشوط الثاني.
وتغلب سندرلاند على نيوكاسل يونايتد 2-1 بفضل تسديدة من ركلة حرة لكيران ريتشاردسون قبل 15 دقيقة من نهاية الوقت الاصلي للقاء وهو أول فوز للفريق على أرضه أمام منافسه في 28 عاما. 
وشهدت نهاية اللقاء الذي أسفر عن بقاء نيوكاسل في المركز قبل الاخير بجدول المسابقة بعض المناوشات بين جماهير الفريقين وتدخلت قوات مكافحة الشغب للسيطرة على الوضع. 
وتعادل بلاكبيرن روفرز أحد أندية الوسط 1-1 مع ضيفه ميدلسبره بفضل هدف سجله بيني مكارثي من ضربة رأس في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع بعدما تقدم الفريق الزائر بهدف لافونسو الفيس. 
وانتقد الاسكتلندي اليكس فيرجسون مدرب يونايتد اداء لاعبيه في الشوط الثاني لمباراته أمام ايفرتون لكنه اتهم الحكم الان ويلي بعدم حماية لاعبي فريقه.
وقال فيرجسون لمحطة سكاي سبورتس التلفزيونية "لم نكن نستحق اكثر من هذا في النهاية والمسألة تتعلق بالثبات في المستوى طوال اللقاء. لم يجعلنا ايفرتون نشعر بالراحة في الشوط الثاني وبدأنا في فقدان الكرة." 
وحصل وين روني مهاجم يونايتد الذي كان يسعى لتسجيل هدفه المئة بالدوري الانجليزي أمام ناديه السابق على انذار وخرج من الملعب ثم استفز جماهير ايفرتون بعد ذلك بتقبيل شعار فريقه الجديد على القميص الذي يرتديه أمامهم.
وقال فيرجسون "لقد أعطى الحكم انذارا لروني دون ان يفعل شيئا وجماهير ايفرتون ظلت تستفزه. لا اعتقد ان الحكم كان يحمي لاعبينا. سيتعرض لاعب لاصابة خطيرة في يوم ما." 
وسيطر يونايتد على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الاول وتسبب الويلزي رايان جيجز والبرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو في متاعب لدفاع ايفرتون.
وانتزع فليتشر الكرة من جوليون ليسكوت لاعب ايفرتون اثر تمريرة من جيجز ليسددها في مرمى جون هاوارد حارس اصحاب الارض.
وتصدى هاوارد حارس يونايتد السابق لكرات متعاقبة من رونالدو ونيمانيا فيديتش وجيجز كما انقذ مرماه من كرة أخرى لروني قبل نهاية الشوط الاول.
وسجل ايفرتون هدف التعادل غير المتوقع في الدقيقة 63 عندما سدد فيلاني برأسه كرة قوية إثر تمريرة عرضية من فيل نيفيل لاعب يونايتد السابق لتسكن الكرة شباك الهولندي ادوين فان دير سار حارس الفريق الزائر. 
ووقف الحظ بجانب ريو فرديناند مدافع يونايتد بعدما ارتكب خطأ بعد هدف ايفرتون بدقائق عندما استغل النيجيري ياكوبو ايجيبيني الموقف وسدد الكرة لكن فان دير سار تصدى لها قبل ان تصطدم بالقائم 
تحياتي

----------


## khozam

الاحد قمة الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز

نيقوسيا - أ.ف.ب: ستكون مباراة القمة بين تشلسي وليفربول على ملعب «ستامفورد بريدج» ابرز مباريات المرحلة التاسعة من الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز، لانها ستسمح للفائز بالانفراد بالصدارة بفارق 3 نقاط عن الخاسر.
ويملك كل من تشلسي وليفربول 20 نقطة، وكلاهما لم يخسر اي مباراة هذا الموسم حتى الآن.
ويواجه مدرب ليفربول الاسباني رافايل بينيتيز اتخاذ قرار صعب يتعلق بامكانية مشاركة هداف الفريق الاسباني فرناندو توريس، المصاب بتمزق عضلي تعرض له قبل 12يوما، من عدمها.
ويعتبر بينيتيز ان مواجهة تشلسي في غاية الاهمية بالنسبة الى فريقه، من هنا امكانية المغامرة واشراك توريس.
 وقد بدا واضحا عدم فاعلية خط الهجوم في غياب الهداف الاسباني الذي سجل 24 هدفا في موسمه الاول في الدوري العام الماضي، في المباراة ضد اتلتيكو مدريد الاسباني (1-1) حيث اضاع الفريق العديد من الفرص السهلة كانت كفيلة بخروجه فائزا.
ويدرك بينيتيز اهمية النقاط الثلاث امام الفرق الثلاثة الكبرى الاخرى في دوري الدرجة الممتازة، ويملك ليفربول سجلا سيئا معها في المواسم الاخيرة ما جعله يبتعد عن المنافسة على اللقب الذي يمني النفس به للمرة الاولى منذ العام 1990.
بيد ان الامر اختلف هذا الموسم لان ليفربول نجح في كسر عقدته المستعصية وحقق اول فوز له على مانشستر يونايتد في المواسم الخمسة الاخيرة بفوزه عليه 2-1 على ملعب «انفيلد» الشهر الماضي.
 وكان ليفربول جمع 4 نقاط فقط من اصل 18 ممكنة الموسم الماضي امام تشلسي ومانشستر يونايتد وارسنال.
وقال بينيتيز «انها مجرد ثلاث نقاط، لكن الجميع يدرك بانها تساوي اكثر بكثير من ذلك».
وتستمر الغيابات في صفوف تشلسي بداعي الاصابة، ابرزها للعاجي ديدييه دروغبا والالماني ميكايل بالاك والغاني مايكل ايسيان، وربما يعود الى التشكيلة جول كول واشلي كول. 
ولم تمنع هذه الاصابات تشلسي من الاحتفاظ بعذرية مرماه في مبارياته الست الاخيرة في مختلف المسابقات بفضل تألق الحارس العملاق التشيكي بتر تشيك.
ويقول تشيك «لم يلعب ليفربول بطريقة جيدة في مطلع الموسم لكنه نجح في تحقيق الانتصار تلو الآذخر ما يؤكد عزيمة الفريق على المنافسة بقوة على اللقب هذا الموسم»، وتابع «يتحكم ليفربول بمجريات مبارياته في الوقت الحالي لكننا نشعر انه في امكاننا تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية خصوصا اننا نلعب على ارضنا».
ولم يخسر تشلسي اي مباراة من اصل 74 على ملعبه في الدوري المحلي منذ فبراير العام 2004.
 واهدر تشلسي اربع نقاط على ارضه هذا الموسم بتعادله مع توتنهام 1-1، ومع مانشستر يونايتد 1-1.

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

أعلن نادي توتنهام هوتسبير الإنجليزي لكرة القدم مساء أمس السبت عبر موقعه على شبكة الإنترنت إقالة الإسباني خواندي راموس المدير الفني للفريق. 
وفضلاً عن راموس، أعلن النادي أيضًا إقالة داميان كومولي، المدير الرياضي للفريق، إلى جانب ماركوس ألباريث وجوس بويت معاوني المدير الفني الإسباني. 
وأفاد النادي في نفس البيان بأن الإدارة الفنية للفريق ستنتقل مؤقتًا للثنائي كليف ألين وأليكس إنجليثورب، مدربا فريق الناشئين بالنادي، اللذين سيقودا الفريق لدى استضافته بولتون في إطار مباريات الجولة التاسعة للدوري الإنجليزي مساء اليوم الأحد. 
ويحتل توتنهام المركز الأخير في بطولة الدوري الإنجليزي لهذا الموسم برصيد نقطتين فقط، بعد أن خرج الفريق من مبارياته الثمانية الماضية بتعادلين وست هزائم.

----------


## khozam

انضم فريق هال سيتي الصاعد هذا الموسم للدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم إلى تشيلسي وليفربول في صدارة المسابقة اليوم السبت بينما تعثر مانشستر يونايتد في صراعه على القمة.

وتغلب هال على مضيفه ويست بروميتش البيون 3/صفر لينضم إلى تشيلسي وليفربول برصيد 20 نقطة في الصدارة.

وأحرز ثلاثية هال سيتي كل من كامل زياتي وجيوفاني ومارلون كينج.

وظل ويست بروميتش محافظا على التعادل السلبي حتى بداية الشوط الثاني حين أحرز زياتي الهدف الأول لهال من تسديدة في الدقيقة الثانية من عمر الشوط الثاني.

وأضاف جيوفاني الهدف الثاني من رأسية في الدقيقة 62 ثم أكمل كينج ثلاثية الفريق قبل نهاية المباراة بأربع دقائق.

وقال فيل براون المدير الفني لهال "لقد ساعدنا الحظ في أول 15 دقيقة وهذا يحدث عندما تنطلق سريعا".

وأضاف "في ال15 الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول بدأنا نلعب بشكل جماعي.إنها ثالث مباراة نخرج فيها دون أن تهتز شباكنا وهذا يمنحنا دفعة معنوية للفوز بالمباريات".

وأوضح "كان لدينا حلم بدأ بتحقيق 20 نقطة وإذا كررنا ذلك في المباريات العشر المقبلة سأكون رجلا سعيدا".

----------


## LUCKY

من المفارقات هذا العام في الدوري الانجليزي 

1- ان هداف الدوري هو لاعب جديد قادم من مصر و هو عمر زكي 
2- وجود فريق جديد قادم من الدرجه الثانيه و هو فريق هال سيتي و الذي يبدوا انه مصر على المنافسه الجديه على اللقب و لاكن يحتاج الى الخبره لكي يحافظ على ترتيبه المتقدم 

و تنمنى تغظيه بالصور للقاء العملاقه ليفربول و تشلسي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرااحب*

*يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه خيوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

*وإن شاء الله إذا عرفت أي خبر راح أضيفه ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## LUCKY

تفاعل راااائعه منك اختي آنسهـ كرزه 

ننتظر منك الاخبار الجديده 


تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرااحب*

*يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه خيوو ع الطرح الروعهـ ،،*

*وإن شاء الله إذا عرفت أي خبر راح أضيفه ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب* 

*عذراً طلع ردي مرتين :)*

* ف ب - نيقوسيا*
** 
*ستكون مباراة القمة بين تشلسي وليفربول على ملعب "ستانفورد بريدج" عند الرابعة والنصف عصر اليوم بتوقيت المملكة ابرز مباريات المرحلة التاسعة من بطولة انجلترا لكرة القدم لانها ستسمح للفائز بالانفراد بالصدارة بفارق 3 نقاط عن الخاسر ، ويملك كل من تشلسي وليفربول 20 نقطة وكلاهما لم يخسر اي مباراة هذا الموسم حتى الان ، ويواجه مدرب ليفربول الاسباني رافايل بينيتيز اتخاذ قرار صعب يتعلق بامكانية مشاركة هداف الفريق الاسباني فرناندو توريس، المصاب بتمزق عضلي تعرض له قبل 12 يوما، من عدمها ، ويعتبر بينيتيز ان مواجهة تشلسي في غاية الاهمية بالنسبة الى فريقه وقد بدا واضحا عدم فعالية خط الهجوم في غياب الهداف الاسباني الذي سجل 24 هدفا في موسمه الاول في الدوري العام الماضي في المباراة ضد اتلتيكو مدريد الاسباني (1-1) حيث اضاع الفريق العديد من الفرص السهلة كانت كفيلة بخروجه فائزا ، ويدرك بينيتيز اهمية النقاط الثلاث امام الفرق الثلاثة الكبرى الاخرى في دوري الدرجة الممتازة ، ويملك ليفربول سجلا سيئا معها في المواسم الاخيرة مما جعله يبتعد عن المنافسة على اللقب الذي يمني النفس به للمرة الاولى منذ عام 1990 ، بيد ان الامر اختلف هذا الموسم لان ليفربول نجح في كسر عقدته المستعصية وحقق اول فوز له على مانشستر يونايتد في المواسم الخمسة الاخيرة بفوزه عليه 2-1 على ملعب "انفيلد" الشهر الماضي. وكان ليفربول جمع 4 نقاط فقط من اصل 18 ممكنة الموسم الماضي امام تشلسي ومانشستر يونايتد وارسنال ، وقال بينيتيز: "انها مجرد ثلاث نقاط، لكن الجميع يدرك انها تساوي اكثر بكثير من ذلك" ، وتستمر الغيابات في صفوف تشلسي بداعي الاصابة ابرزها للعاجي ديدييه دروجبا والالماني ميكايل بالاك والغاني مايكل ايسيان، وربما يعود الى التشكيلة جول كول واشلي كول. ولم تمنع هذه الاصابات تشلسي من الاحتفاظ بعذرية مرماه في مبارياته الست الاخيرة في مختلف المسابقات بفضل تألق الحارس العملاق التشيكي بتر تشيك ، ويقول تشيك: "لم يلعب ليفربول بطريقة جيدة في مطلع الموسم لكنه نجح في تحقيق الانتصار تلو الاخر مما يؤكد عزيمة الفريق على المنافسة بقوة على اللقب هذا الموسم" ، وتابع "يتحكم ليفربول بمجريات مبارياته في الوقت الحالي لكننا نشعر انه في امكاننا تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية خصوصا اننا نلعب على ارضنا" ، ولم يخسر تشلسي اي مباراة من اصل 74 على ملعبه في الدوري المحلي منذ فبراير عام 2004. واهدر تشلسي اربع نقاط على ارضه هذا الموسم بتعادله مع توتنهام 1-1، ومع مانشستر يونايتد 1-*

----------


## khozam

استجاب الاتحاد الانجليزي لكرة القدم يوم الخميس للالتماس المقدم من نادي نيوكاسل بإلغاء البطاقة الحمراء التي نالها مدافعه السنغالي حبيب باي خلال مباراة الفريق التي تعادل فيها 2/2 مع مانشستر سيتي يوم الاثنين الماضي.

وشهدت المباراة طرد باي بسبب عرقلته البرازيلي روبينيو مهاجم مانشستر سيتي ولكن الاعادة التلفزيونية للعبة أظهرت أنه لعب على الكرة واستخلصها من روبينيو.

وبذلك يشارك باي مع فريقه خلال المباراة المرتقبة غدا أمام مضيفه سندرلاند على استاد "الضوء".

وقال باي "أشعر بالسعادة لإمكانية مشاركتي أمام سندرلاند حيث تستمتع باللعب في مباريات القمة. فمثل هذه المباريات هي التي تدفعك للعب كرة القدم.. أشعر بسعادة بالغة لأنني أعتقد أنه كان قرارا خاطئا. لكن يمكنني أن أتفهم الموقف لأنه (الحكم روب ستايلز) بشر وعندما تكون من البشر فمن الممكن أن ترتكب أخطاء".

وأضاف "استخلصت الكرة ولم أصدق ما حدث عندما احتسب ضربة الجزاء وأشهر البطاقة الحمراء لأنني كنت متأكدا من استحواذي على الكرة".

----------


## khozam

لندن (رويترز) - إنتهت مسيرة تشيلسي الخالية من الهزائم على ملعبه في الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم يوم الاحد حين هزمه ليفربول بهدف مقابل لا شيء لينفرد بصدارة الترتيب.
وجاء الهدف الوحيد عن طريق الاسباني تشابي الونسو في الشوط الاول من تسديدة اصطدمت بأحد لاعبي تشيلسي قبل أن تسكن المرمى ليرفع ليفربول رصيده الى 23 نقطة من تسع مباريات وبفارق ثلاث نقاط عن تشيلسي.
وهذه الهزيمة هي الاولى لتشيلسي على أرضه منذ فبراير شباط 2004 في مسيرة استمرت 86 مباراة.
وكان بامكان ليفربول زيادة غلته من الاهداف في الشوط الثاني حين أطلق الونسو تسديدة ارتدت من أسفل القائم بينما كانت أفضل فرص أصحاب الارض في بداية الشوط الثاني من تسديدة مباشرة للظهير الايسر اشلي كول.

----------


## LUCKY

انا كنت اشجع ليفربول اشوه انه فاز في المباراه 

بس بصراحه صحيح تعتبر مباراه قمه كلا الفريقين قويين 

يسلموا انسهـ كرزه على التمهيد الجيد لما قبل المباراه 

و اشكرك اخي الحبيب على النتيجه و ياليتزاده الغله

----------


## khozam

المصدر: الجزيرة الرياضية + وكالات : 
واصل رئيس الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، ميشال بلاتيني هجومه على الدوري الإنكليزي لكرة القدم وسيطرة فرقه على دوري أبطال أوروبا، وجاءت آخر انتقاداته في حديث لصحيفة الـ "أوبزرفر" البريطانية يوم الاثنين.
وقال بلاتيني في حديثه: "جميع مشجعي كرة القدم في إنكلترا يعرفون ماهية الأمور في صميمهم.. قريبا لن يكون هناك لاعبون أو مدربون إنكليز في إنكلترا، فقط مشاهدون أجانب".
وأضاف: "عليكم أن تسألوا أنفسكم ماذا يعني ذلك على المستوى الدولي. إنكلترا هي الموطن التاريخي لكرة القدم، ولكن هل تعتقدون أن إنكلترا ستفوز بكأس العالم مجددا؟ عندما تنظرون إلى الاحصائيات اليوم، وتجدون أنه بالكاد يشارك لاعبون إنكليز في المباراة النهائية لدوري الأبطال، ستجدون السؤال جيداً وجوابه هو على الأرجح لا".
وأكمل بلاتيني انتقاداته: "على الأقل لن يحصل ذلك بالتركيبة الحالية".
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن بلاتيني غالباً ما ينتقد كرة القدم الإنكليزية وسيطرة المتمولين على أنديتها وغزو اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب لفرقها.

----------


## khozam

المصدر: وكالات  : 
أكد النجم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أنه اتخذ القرار الصحيح بالبقاء في صفوف مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي مشيراً إلى أنه سيبقى في صفوف الشياطين الحمر إلى ما بعد نهاية الموسم الحالي.
وكان رئيس ريال مدريد رامون كالديرون اعتبر في حديث لإذاعة "بي بي سي" بأن فريقه لن يحاول في المستقبل القريب التعاقد مجدداً مع رونالدو وقال لبرنامج "راديو فايف لايف" الأسبوعي: "مانشستر لا يريد التخلي عنه، هذا هو الواقع ويجب أن ننسى الأمر".
 وارتبط اسم المهاجم الفذ بالنادي الملكي طوال الصيف الماضي، قبل أن يحسم أمره ويقرر البقاء مع الشياطين الحمر موسماً إضافياً، علماً بأن عقده ينتهي عام 2012.
وقال رونالدو في حديث لصحيفة "ماركا" الإسبانية: :"الآن فهمت بأنني اتخذ القرار الصائب بالبقاء في صفوف مانشستر يونايتد".
وأضاف: "أريد احترام النادي وزملائي وأنصار الفريق وعدم التحدث عن أي ناد آخر في الوقت الحالي".

----------


## khozam

*هيوز: هاتريك ربينيو أذهلنا*
**



صرّح مارك هيوز مدرب نادي مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي أنه سعيد جداً بأداء مهاجم الفريق الجديد البرازيلي روبينيو.وجاء هذا التصريح بعد أن قاد النجم البرازيلي روبينيو فريقه للفوز على نادي ستوك سيتي بأحرازه "هاتريك"، في المباراة التي جرت بينهم أمس ضمن المرحلة التاسعة من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز.وعن أداء روبينيو في المباراة ذكر هيوز قائلاً: " أنا راضٍ تماماً بما يقدمه روبينيو من أداء مع الفريق، لم أكن قلق عليه في بداية المباراة لأني متأكد بأن روبينيو لاعب رائع وموهوب ويُحدث الفارق في أي لحظة".وأضاف المدرب الإنجليزي: " البرازيليون في الفريق كانوا يساعدونه و يقدمون له كل التحية والإحترام منذ قدومه للفريق، وهذا ما ساعد روبينيو في التأقلم السريع معنا، والدليل إحرازه ثلاثة أهداف اليوم".

----------


## khozam

كريستيانو رونالدو: برباتوف هو مفتاح الفوز في دوري الابطال

 
ذكر النجم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو مهاجم نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي، أن البلغاري ديمتار برباتوف زميله الجديد بالفريق هو المفتاح للفوز بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا لهذا الموسم.وكشف رونالدو أن الموهبة التي يملكها برباتوف تستتطيع النهوض بأي فريق لأبعد الحدود، وما أكد ذلك النتائج السلبية التي يحققها نادي توتنهام منذ رحيل برباتوف عن الفريق.وأكد رونالدو أن السير أليكس فيرغسون مدرب الفريق هو من أصرّ على استقطاب برباتوف هذا الصيف، لما برى فيه من موهبه وحس تهديفي على أعلى طراز.يذكر أن برباتوف استطاع أن يسجل في دوري أبطال أوروبا 4 أهداف من ثلاثة مباريات خاضها مع الفريق ليؤكد صحة نظرية فيرغسون ورونالدو.

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم

انا جايب لكم جدول المباريات + جدول الترتيب





تحياتي لكم

----------


## khozam

المصدر : كوورة 
وقع إختيار الإتحاد الدولي للاعبي كرة القدم المحترفين (FifPro) على البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو جناح نادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي كأفضل لاعب بالعالم .

وإعتلى رونالدو قائمة أفضل اللاعبين متفوقا على 54 لاعبا عالميا ضمتهم القائمة بعد المستوى الرائع الذي ظهر به خلال الموسم الماضي وتحقيقه لقب بطولتي الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز ودوري أبطال أوروبا مع فريقه المان يونايتد بالإضافة إلى إحرازه 42 هدفا .

وقال النجم البرتغالي بعد إستلامه الجائزة :
" إنه أمر مدهش , يجب عليّ الإعتراف بذلك " .

وأضاف :
" أود أن أشكر زملائي في الفريق ومدربي وجميع العاملين في مانشستر يونايتد والمنتخب البرتغالي وكذلك أسرتي وأصدقائي على دعمهم لي " .

وأشار كريستيانو رونالدو إلى التأثير الكبير للسير أليكس فيرغسون على حياته الرياضية قائلا :
" السير أليكس كان مصدر إلهام كبير بالنسبة لي , لقد كان لديه القناعة التامة بموهبتي قبل أن ألتحق بصفوف مانشستر " .

وتابع قوله مضيفا :
" لقد تعلمت منه (فيرغسون) الكثير ولا زلت مستمرا في التعلم , إنه مدرب عظيم " .

----------


## khozam

المصدر : وكالات 

سيواصل المهاجم الإسباني فرناندو توريس غيابه عن صفوف ليفربول متصدر ترتيب الدوري الإنكليزي لكرة القدم بحيث لن يتمكن من المشاركة في المباراة المقررة ضد بورتسموث الأربعاء ضمن المرحلة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري المحلي.
وهي رابع مباراة على التوالي التي يغيب عنها توريس بعد إصابته في تمزق في وتر عرقوبه الأيمن خلال المباراة التي فاز فيها منتخب بلاده على نظيره البلجيكي2-1 ضمن تصفيات أوروبا المؤهلة إلى نهائيات مونديال 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا.
كان توريس غاب عن تشكيلة ليفربول التي فازت على ويغان 3-2 في المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري المحلي، والتشكيلة التي تعادلت مع أتلتيكو مدريد الإسباني 1-1 في دوري أبطال أوروبا، وعن القمة مع تشلسي في الدوري المحلي الأحد الماضي التي جاءت في مصلحة الأول 1-صفر.
ويتصدر ليفربول الدوري الإنكليزي حالياً بفارق 3 نقاط أمام تشلسي.

----------


## LUCKY

انا كنت متوقع ان كرستيانو رونالدو هو افضل لاعب في العالم للموسو الماضي 

و خساره على ليفربول غياب توريس 

و اشكرك اخي على الجدول المباريات و الترتيب العام 

مجهود راائعه و تغظيه متميزه 

تحياتي

----------


## khozam

نيوكاسل يهزم وست بروميتش ويهرب من منطقة الخطر بالدوري الإنجليزي


المصدر: DPA 
هرب فريق نيوكاسل من منطقة الخطر بالدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم بتغلبه على ضيفه وست بروميتش البيون 2/1 مساء أمس الثلاثاء في المرحلة العاشرة من المسابقة.

وتقدم جوي ، الذي شارك كأساسي للمرة الأولى في الموسم الحالي ، بهدف لنيوكاسل في الدقيقة العاشرة من ضربة جزاء حصل عليها الفريق بعد تعرض شولا أميوبي للعرقلة داخل منطقة الجزاء من قبل ريان دونك.

وأضاف اوبافيمي مارتينز الهدف الثاني للفريق قبل ثلاث دقائق على نهاية الشوط الأول بعدما ارتقى برأسه ليقابل عرضية حبيب بيي ويضعها في الشباك.

وأحرز إسماعيل ميلر الهدف الوحيد لوست بروميتش في الدقيقة 64 إثر عرضية من روبرت كورين .

ورفع نيوكاسل رصيده إلى تسع نقاط ليحتل المركز الخامس عشر بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف وست بروميتش صاحب المركز الثالث عشر.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذا الفوز هو الأول لنيوكاسل تحت قيادة جو كينيار الذي خلف كيفين كيجان في تدريب الفريق الشهر الماضي.

----------


## king of love

الارسنال يخسر الفوز أمام توتنهام
سقط فريق الأرسنال بشكل غريب جدا أمام توتنهام هوتسبير ، فبعد أن كان متفوق بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ، استطاع الفريق الزائر أن يسجل الهدف الثالث والهدف الرابع الذي تم تسجيله في الثواني الأخيرة من زمن المباراة ، وهذا دليل على التراخي الدفاعي لدى لاعبي السيد ارسين فينغر ، سجل للآرسنال كل من سيلفستر ووليام غلاس واديبايور وروبين فان بيرسي ، ليصبح رصيد الارسنال 20 نقطة وهو في المركز الثالث خلف ليفربول وتشلسي ، اللقاء المقبل للمدفعجية أمام ستوك سيتي ، إليكم صور المباراة ...

----------


## king of love

تشلسي يعود لهز الشباك من جديد
تمكن البلوز من هز شباك هال سيتي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة ، افتتح التسجيل قائد الوسط فرانك لامبارد في الدقيقة الثالثة ، وتمكن بعد ذلك المهاجم الفرنسي انيلكا من تسجيل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 50 ، أما الهدف الثالث فكان من توقيع الفرنسي الآخر مالودا في الدقيقة 75 ، ليعود تشلسي من جديد لنغمة الفوز والانتصارات وكذلك تسجيل الأهداف الغزيرة بعد أن تعثر على أرضة في الجولة الماضية أمام ليفربول

----------


## king of love

رونالدو يقود مانشستر للفوز على وست هام


عاد النجم البرتغالي من جديد للتألق مع فريقه مانشستر يونايتد حيث سجل هدفين في مباراة فريقه أمام وست هام يونايتد ، سجل رونالدو الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 14 ، وبعد ذلك تمكن من تعزيز النتيجة في بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 30 ، ليصبح رصيد مانشستر 18 نقطة وفي المركز السادس حتى الآن ، لقاء مانشستر المقبل أمام هال سيتي وهي مباراة في متناول اليد ويمكن جلب النقاط الثلاث فيها بكل سهولة

----------


## king of love

ليفربول يعزز صدارته للدوري الانجليزي


بخطى ثابتة ليفربول هذا الموسم يريد العودة لكسب الدوري الإنجليزي من جديد ، فقد تمكن من الفوز على بورتسموث بهدف وحيد سجله القائد ستيفن جيرارد ، على الرغم من كونه فوز بهدف يتيم إلا أن هذا الفوز ثمين جدا كونه جلب النقاط الثلاث وعزز صدارة الدوري والابتعاد عن المطارد تشلسي  ليصبح رصيد ليفربول حاليا 26 نقطة في مقدمة الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز

----------


## khozam

مشاركةولا اروع اخويي 

king

اشكر لك تفاعلك الرائع والمميز وهالصور الرائعة

تحياتي لك

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم


نتائج الجولة العاشرة وجدول الجولة الحادية عشر








تحياتي

----------


## khozam

الاصابة تبعد كرفاليوا عن تشلسي


المصدر :وكالات 

أعلن الجهاز الطبي لفريق تشلسي الإنكليزي لكرة القدم يوم الخميس أن لاعب قلب الدفاع البرتغالي ريكاردو كارفاليو سيغيب عن الملاعب لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أسابيع بسبب إصابة عضلية تعرض لها خلال مباراة الفريق الماضية في الدوري أمام هال سيتي.
وأكد مسؤولو الفريق اللندني أن غياب كارفاليو عن لقاء الفريق المقبل في دوري أبطال أوروبا أمام روما الإيطالي أصبح مؤكداً، مما يعطي الفرصة للبرازيلي أليكس كي يتمكن من دخول التشكيل الأساسي.
وفاز تشيلسي على هال سيتي بثلاثية نظيفة يوم الأربعاء ليدعم موقعه في المركز الثاني بجدول الدوري الإنكليزي برصيد 23 نقطة مقابل 26 لليفربول المتصدر.

----------


## LUCKY

ترتيب الهدافين

1-عمرو زكي ويجان أتلتيك 7 
2-جيرمين ديفو بورتسموث 6 
3-روبينيو مانشسترسيتي6
4-جابريال اجبونلاهور استون فيلا 6
5-دارن بينت توتنهام هوتسبر5 



_تواصل رااااائع_

----------


## LUCKY

ليفربول ينضم إلى الأندية الساعية لضم "روماريو الجديد"



أصبح المهاجم البرازيلي الصاعد كيريسون دي سوزا كارنيرو الشهير بلقب "كيه 9" والذي يقارن في بلاده بالهدافين الكبيرين روماريو ورونالدو، هدفا لكبرى الأندية الأوروبية.

ويعد "روماريو الجديد" النجم الأبرز في صفوف فريق كوريتيبا، الذي يرتبط معه بتعاقد ينتهي في شهر نيسان/أبريل المقبل. وهو يشبه في تحركاته رونالدو نجم ريال مدريد السابق، إلا أن لمساته أقرب إلى المعتزل روماريو الذي كان يلقب ب"اللص الشريف" لخطورته داخل منطقة الجزاء.

ويتابع ناديا برشلونة وبلنسية الإسبانيان هذا اللاعب منذ فترة، إلا أن المدير الفني الإسباني رافائيل بينيتيز مدرب ليفربول الإنجليزي دخل بفريقه إلى قائمة التفاوض مع اللاعب البالغ من العمر 19 عاما، طبقا لما أعلنته صحيفة "ديلي ميرور" البريطانية أمس الجمعة.

يذكر أن كيريسون اعترف في أيلول/سبتمبر الماضي باهتمام نادي بلنسية بالتعاقد معه، مؤكدا "سعادته" بهذا الاهتمام.

----------


## king of love

ليفربول يفقد الصدارة بعد الخسارة
من جديد يتعثر ليفربول الذي انتزع صدارة الدوري بعد الفوز على تشلسي في الجولة التاسعة ، ولكن البلوز استطاعو مواصلة الانتصارات وغزارة الأهداف التي منحتهم صدارة الدوري هذا اليوم ، تقدم ليفربول في الدقيقة الثالثة عن طريق لاعبة ديرك كاوت ، ولكن صاحب الأرض فريق توتنهام تمكن من تعديل النتيجة في الدقيقة 70 عن طريق هدف خاطئ من الجنرال جيمي كرغار ، وفي الوقت بدل الضائع والزمن القاتل استطاع الهداف الروسي رومان بافليوتشنكو أن يسجل الهدف الثاني الذي قتل أحلام الليفر

----------


## king of love

الارسنال يسقط أمام ستوك سيتي
سيكون موسم مخيب جدا للمدفعجية أن استمر الفريق على هذه الطريقة وهذه النتائج المتذبذبة ، وفي الجولة الحادية عشر سقط من جديد السيد ارسين فينغر ولاعبيه أمام ستوك سيتي بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد ، تقدم أصحاب الأرض عن طريق اللاعب ريكاردو في الدقيقة الحادية عشر ، وفي الشوط الثاني عزز النتيجة اللاعب سيي أولوفينجانا بالهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 73 ، وفي المقابل سجل لاعب الارسنال كليشي الهدف الشرفي الوحيد ، ولعل من ابرز أحداث المباراة طرد الهولندي فانبيرسي في الدقيقة 67 بعد التدخل الغير مبرر مع حارس ستوك سيتي

----------


## king of love

قطار مانشستر انطلق من جديد
يواصل فريق مانشستر يونايتد عروضه الجميلة في الدوري الانجليزي هذا الموسم حيث تمكن هذا اليوم من الفوز على فريق هال سيتي بأربعة أهداف مقابل ثلاثة سجل الهدف الأول كريسانو رونالدو أما الهدف الثاني كان للمتألق كاريك وقبل انتهاء الشوط الأول بدقائق استطاع رونالدو أن يسجل الهدف الثالث لفريقه.وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن المدافع الصربي نيمانا فيدتش من تعزيز النتيجة بالهدف الرابع

----------


## king of love

تشيلسي ينفجر في وجه سندرلاند
من جديد عاد البلوز إلى الغزارة التهديفية وهذه المرة شباك سندرلاند تستقبل خمسة أهداف نظيفة من الهجوم التشيلساوي.افتتح النتيجة اللاعب أليكس وبعد ذلك سجل المهاجم الفرنسي هدفين متتاليين أما الهدف الرابع كان من إمضاء موسيقار الوسط فرانك لامبارد واختتم هذا المهرجان انيلكا بالهدف الخامس والهدف الثالث له في المباراة، ليواصل تشيلسي أرقامه القياسية في عدد الأهداف هذا الموسم

----------


## LUCKY

*الاصابة تبعد أشلي كول عن صفوف تشيلسي عشرة أيام*






أكدت الاشعة التي أجراها الانجليزي الدولي أشلي كول قلب دفاع تشيلسي الانجليزي غيابه عن صفوف تشيلسي نحو عشرة أيام بسبب الاصابة في ربطة الساق (عضلة السمانة) والتي تعرض لها خلال مشاركته مع الفريق في المباراة التي حقق فيها الفوز الساحق 5/صفر على سندرلاند أمس الاول السبت في الدوري الانجليزي.

وأظهرت الأشعة إصابته بتمزق بسيط في العضلات ليغيب عن مباراتي الفريق أمام روما الايطالي في دوري أبطال أوروبا وأمام بلاكبيرن في الدوري الانجليزي يوم الأحد المقبل.

----------


## king of love

لاعب تشلسي أوبي ميكيل سيوقع لخمس مواسم  		 		 			 				 				  لاعب تشلسي أوبي ميكيل سيوقع لخمس مواسم  
اللاعب النيجيري المتألق جون اوبي ميكيل احد ركائز الفريق الرئيسية في خط الوسط أو بالأصح في مركز محور الدفاع  بعد رحيل ماكليلي وإصابة مايكل ايسيان ، جون بعمر 21 سنة متحمس جدا لتجديد عقدة مع البلوز ، ولربما سيكون التجديد بعد لقاء روما هذا المساء .
وقد تحدث وكيل أعماله قائلا " المحادثات مستمرة مع الإدارة في تشلسي ، وهي تسير على نحو جيد جدا ، فقط هناك أشياء بسيطة وسينتهي كل شيء ، اللاعب سعيد في النادي والنادي أيضا كذلك ، وسيكون العقد مع الفريق لمدة أطول وهو في النادي الصحيح " .

----------


## king of love

ضربة مؤلمة لمانشستر يونايتد مع اوين  		 		 			 				 				  ضربة مؤلمة لمانشستر يونايتد مع اوين  
الإنجليزي لاعب خط الوسط اوين هارجريفز لم يوفق أبدا منذ انضمامه مع مانشستر الصيف قبل الماضي ، ولعل السبب الرئيسي  كثرت الإصابات المتكررة التي يتعرض لها اللاعب ، ولكن الخبر المزعج جدا هو أن اوين ربما يحتاج إلى تدخل جراحي للتخلص بشكل نهائي من الإصابة وهذا التدخل سيبعد اوين عن الملاعب لمدة 6 شهور ، أي أن السير اليكس فيرقسون لن يستطيع الاستفادة من خدماته طوال هذا الموسم في حال إجراء العملية له .
 وليس السير اليكس فيرقسون وحدة الخاسر لخدمات اللاعب بل حتى المدرب الايطالي فابيو كابيلو سيحرم من خدماته خلال الفترة المقبلة من التصفيات التي يخوضها المنتخب الانجليزي .

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم








تحياتي

----------


## khozam

اتهام فيرغسون بالسلوك غير اللائق
 
المصدر :وكالات 
وجه الاتحاد الإنكليزي لكرة القدم اتهاماً بالسلوك غير اللائق إلى سير أليكس فيرغسون المدرب الاسكتلندي لفريق مانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي بسبب سلوكه تجاه حكم مباراة فريقه التي فاز فيها على هال سيتي 4-3 في الدوري الإنكليزي مطلع الأسبوع الحالي.
ودخل فيرغسون إلى أرض الملعب مع نهاية المباراة لينتقد الحكم مايك دان على بعض القرارات التي اتخذها خلال المباراة.
وذكر الاتحاد الإنكليزي في بيان على موقعه بالانترنت "سير أليكس فيرغسون المدير الفني لمانشستر يونايتد متهم بالسلوك غير اللائق بسبب سلوكه تجاه الحكم مايك دان عقب مباراة الفريق أمام هال سيتي في أول تشرين ثان/نوفمبر".
ويملك فيرغسون الذي أصيب بخيبة أمل لعدم طرد مايكل تيرنر مدافع هال سيتي في هذه المباراة الفرصة للرد على الاتهام الموجه إليه حتى 19 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الحالي.

----------


## king of love

إصابة جديدة في صفوف أرسنال 		 		 			 				 				 الأخبار لاتبدو سعيدة بالنسبة للمدرب الفرنسي أرسين فينغير وهو يري لاعبيه يغيبون واحد تلو الآخر بسبب الإصابة. في مباراة أمس أمام فينيرباخشه التركي تلقى مدافع الفريق سيلفيستر إصابة على مستوى الوجه تمثلت في وجود كسر بالأنف. غير أن فينغير ليس متأكدا تماما من نوعية الإصابة قدر تمكنه من غياب لاعبه عن أهم مباراة في الموسم والتي ستجمع بين فريقه وفريق الشياطين الحمر الغريم التقليدي السبت المقبل في تمام الساعة 12و45 دقيقة بتوقيت غرينتش . 

يقول فينغير: "سوف نقوم بكشف آخر اليوم على أنف اللاعب، فنحن لا نعرف إن كان هناك كسر أم لا، لكن وجوده في لقاء السبت أمر مشكوك فيه ، والساعات المقبلة سيتبين فيها كل شيء عن اللاعب وعن التشكيلة بشكل عام ."

----------


## king of love

الغيابات ربما ستؤثر على الارسنال وفينغر متخوف من روني
الغيابات ربما ستؤثر على الارسنال وفينغر متخوف من روني 
لقاء القمة الانجليزية يوم السبت بين الارسنال ومانشستر يونايتد سيكون من نوع خاص جدا هذا الموسم كلا الفريقين لدية أسماء قوية وكبيرة بل ناضجة وتستطيع أن تصنع الفارق ، الترشيحات تصب في صالح الشياطين الحمر ، لان هناك نقص كبير ومهم في صفوف الارسنال بسبب الإصابات والطرد ، السيد ارسين فينغر يعول كثيرا على المهاجم نيكلاس بيندتنر ، وقد أعلن تخوفه الكبير من واين روني وبرباتوف . لأن هذا الثنائي اثبت قوته وكفائتة العالية في العديد من المباريات . 

ربما تكون المباراة دفاعية أكثر من كونها هجومية على الأقل من طرف الارسنال الذي يريد أن يستغل المرتدات .

----------


## واحد فاضي

حتى الآن الارسنال يبدع امام المان يونايتد

2- صفر

ويتفنن المان بضياع الفرص 

كريستيانو في اخطر الفرص 

وتضييييييييييع 

صبري يبدع في المباراه 

قراءة اوليه من قبلي


متابعه مباشره 

سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

للآرسنال سجل سمير صبري 2

للمان سجل رافائيل 1

وضياع بالكوم للفرص من قبل الفريقين 

واكثرها من المان 


و6 دقائق اضافيه لم تشفع للمان ببلوغ مرادهم 

نقول مبروك لللآرسنال 

وهاردلك للمان 


فمان الله

----------


## king of love

مبرووووووك للآرسنال

----------


## king of love

إصابة جديدة في صفوف تشلسي  		 		 			 				 				 إصابة جديدة في صفوف تشلسي  
خروج تشلسي من كأس رابطة المحترفين الانجليزية أمام الفريق المتواضع بيرنلي لم يكن وحدة الأمر المؤلم للفريق ، بل أتت بعد المباراة أخبار مزعجة للبلوز ، فقط تعرض اللاعب الأرجنتيني  الصغير دي سانتوس إلى إصابة في أوترا الركبة  ولم يتحدد حتى الآن خطورة الإصابة ومدة الغياب التي سيكون فيها اللاعب خارج خيارات السيد سكولاري ، وقد بات من المؤكد غياب اللاعب عن لقاء فريقه المقبل أمام  بوردو في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر .

نتائج البلوز بشكل عام حتى الآن أكثر من رائعة ولكن التحدي في الدوري الانجليزي هذا الموسم شرس جدا بل يزداد صعوبة .

----------


## king of love

سكولز سيكون جاهز لديربي مانشستر  		 		 			 				 				 سكولز سيكون جاهز لديربي مانشستر  
بول سكولز لاعب مانشستر يونايتد أصيب الشهر الماضي في الرباط الصليبي ، وتوقع الكثير أن يطول غياب بول سكولز عن الفريق كثيرا ، ولكن يوم أمس فاجأ سكولز الجميع بظهوره في التدريبات وتحسنه السريع من هذه الإصابة الخطيرة ، ويتوقع أن يتدرب اللاعب بشكل كامل خلال العشر أيام المقبلة .
 ديربي مانشستر سيكون في الثلاثين من نوفمبر المقبل ، وهناك توقعات كبيرة بأن يكون اللاعب جاهز في هذا التاريخ ومتوفر لدى السير اليكس فيرقسون ، وسيكون القرار الأخير لدى المدرب في تلك اللحظة .

----------


## LUCKY

*كريستيانو رونالدو: أنا أفضل أول وثاني وثالث لاعب في العالم*
أكد نجم الكرة البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو ، الذي يأتي هذا العام على رأس المرشحين لنيل جائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم ، بطريقته الواثقة والساخرة أنه يعد أفضل أول وثاني وثالث لاعب على مستوى العالم.

وقال رونالدو، صانع ألعاب فريق مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي، في حديث نشرته مجلة "أو إستادو دي ساو باولو" البرازيلية اليوم الاثنين "إنني الأول والثاني والثالث .. ولكن أيضا هناك بعض المرشحين الجيدين لنيل هذا اللقب مثل كاكا وميسي وفرناندو توريس".

وأضاف المهاجم البرتغالي /23 عامًا/: "أعتقد أنني قمت باللازم لكي أرشح لنيل هذا اللقب، ولكنني أود أن أقوم بأكثر من ذلك".

ومن المقرر أن يشارك كريستيانو رونالدو في المبارة الودية، التي ستقام يوم الأربعاء المقبل بين البرازيل والبرتغال في العاصمة البرازيلية برازيليا.

يذكر أن رونالدو يأتي هذا العام على رأس المرشحين لنيل جائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم بعد قيادته مانشستر إلى لقبي الدوري الإنجليزي ودوري الأبطال الأوروبي، بجانب تتويجه هدافًا لأوروبا برصيد 42 هدفًا في مختلف المسابقات.

----------


## LUCKY

*روبينهو يقترح على ناديه ضم كاكا ب80 مليون جنيه أسترليني*
تحدث اللاعب روبينهو المنضم حديثا لصفوف الفريق الإنجليزي وفي ظل الصحوة المالية لنادي مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي و البدأ جديا في البحث عن اسماء كبيرة سيتم التوقيع معها سواء في مرحلة الانتقالات الشتوية او الصيفية حول اقتراحه لضم مواطنه ريكاردو كاكا لاعب اي سي ميلان الايطالي لصفوف المان سيتي .

كما اقترح على النادي عرض مبلغ وقدره80 مليون جنيه استرليني لمحاولة جلب المتآلق كاكا . 

ومن جهة اخري تحدثت الصحف الإنجليزية حول إمكانية عودة لاعب ليفربول والمنتخب الايطالي 
دوسينا الذي يشغل الظهير الايسر للنادي الانجليزي وعلى حسب ما آشارت اليه الصحف فان اللاعب مراقب من اليوفنتوس و روما الايطاليين ومن المتوقع عودته للاراضي الايطالية مطلع الموسم القادم .

----------


## king of love

والكوت سيغيب لثلاث شهور على الاقل                                                                    أشار مدرب الارسنال الفرنسي ارسين فينغر أن لاعب خط الوسط الانجليزي ثيو والكوت سيغيب عن الفريق لثلاثة أشهر على الأقل،بسبب إصابته في كتفه أثناء تعرضه للسقوط على أرضية الملعب ضمن الاستعداد للقاء الودي الذي يجمع فريقه بالمنتخب الألماني،و لربما سيحتاج لإجراء عملية جراحية على كتفه خلال اليومين القادمين،و يذكر أن ثيو والكوت سبق له أن أصيب في كتفه سنة 2007.

فقد أزعج هذا الخبر المدرب فينغر و محبي النادي لان اللاعب يعد  ورقة مهمة لدى ارسين فينغر خصوصا أن الفريق يمر بحالة عدم التوازن بالإضافة إلى كثرة الإصابات.

----------


## king of love

توريه يغيب عن ارسنال ضد مانشستر 		 		 			 				 				 
انضم كولو توريه لزميلة الآخر في الفريق اللاعب والكوت ضمن قائمه مصابي ارسنال،حيث تعرض لاجهاد في عضله الساق،فقد اشتد الخناق على ارسين فينغر بعد أن أصيب توريه نظرا لدوره في خط الدفاع و الذي كان سيعتمد عليه  لإيقاف الساحر البرازيلي روبينيو عندما يلتقي الفريقين هذا الأسبوع.

و مما صعب الأمور أكثر هو أن فابريقاس موقوف و فان بيرسي لن يعود قبل 3 أسابيع ، و ماتزال ركبه ايبويه تعاني من جروح،مما سيستدعي من المدرب فينغر لا محاله من الاعتماد على نجومه الجدد أمثال ارون رمزي الذي اثبت علو كعبه و انه نجم قادم بقوة إلى سماء الدوري الانجليزي.

----------


## king of love

لاعب الارسنال ادواردو قريب من العودة 		 		 			 				 				 أعلن السيد ارسن فينجر أن اللاعب ادواردو سيبدأ التدرب مع الفريق في الأسبوع القادم، و أن اللاعب سيخطو خطوة كبيرة  ليعود من جديد مع فريق ارسنال ، فالمهاجم الكرواتي الذي لم يلعب منذ أن كُسر ساقه خلال مباراة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز في الثالث و العشرين من فبراير أمام برمنجهام سوف يعود للتدرب مع زملائه في الأسبوع القادم بعد  فتره طويلة من إعادة التأهيل التي سُبقت بعملية جراحية.
و قد تبين أن السيد ارسين فينغر سعيد بعودة اللاعب حيث قال " عودة إدواردو أتت في الوقت المناسب خصوصا بعد إصابة نجم الفريق والكوت وبعض الإصابات الأخرى " . و تطرق إلى التحدث عن الجدول الزمني لعودة اللاعب للفريق الأول و طمأن الجمهور أن المهاجم الكرواتي  في حالة جيدة جدا .

----------


## king of love

سيدو كيتا:أنا وتوري نكمل بعض 		 		 			 				 				 في المقابلة الصحفية التي أجريت مع المالي لاعب برشلونة سيدو كيتا،  تكلم عن الهدف الذي سجله في المباراة السابقة أمام هويلفا، وأشار إلى أنه سوف يسجل أهدافا أكثر في مباريات الفريق القادمة. كما أن المالي مدح مدربه بيب غوارديولا معتبرا إياه واحدا من أفضل المدربين بالعالم. وشدد كيتا على أن زميله بالفريق يايا توري مكمل له أو بالأحرى كلاهما يكمل الآخر. ولن تحدث أي مشاكل في المستقبل بين الطرفين حول تمثيل الفريق في التشكيلة الرسمية لكل مباراة .

----------


## LUCKY

*تعادلات سلبية لتشيلسي وليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد في الدوري الإنجليزي*

سقط كل من تشيلسي وليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد في فخ التعادل السلبي اليوم السبت ضمن منافسات المرحلة الرابعة عشرة من الدوري الإنجليزي لكرة القدم.

وتعادل تشيلسي ، الذي يحتل المركز الأول بفارق الأهداف فقط عن ليفربول ، على أرضه أمام نيوكاسل سلبيا كما تعادل ليفربول أمام ضيفه فولهام سلبيا أيضا على ملعب "أنفيلد".

وارتفع رصيد كل من تشيلسي وليفربول إلى 33 نقطة بفارق ثماني نقاط أمام مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب والذي تعادل مع مضيفه أستون فيلا سلبيا .

وبدا لويس فيليبي سكولاري المدير الفني لتشيلسي غاضبا خلال المباراة التي أقيمت على ملعب "ستامفورد بريدج" حيث أخفق فريقه في اختراق دفاع نيوكاسل المتماسك.

وسدد فرانك لامبارد كرة خطيرة تصدى لها شاي جيفن حارس مرمى نيوكاسل كما أهدر برانيسلاف ايفانوفيتش فرصة ثمينة.

وأسكن جو كول الكرة في الشباك لكن الهدف لم يحتسب بدعوى التسلل ليخفق تشيلسي للمرة الثالثة في تحقيق الفوز على أرضه خلال آخر أربع مباريات.

وقال سكولاري "لعبنا 70 بالمئة من زمن المباراة في نصف ملعب الفريق المنافس وحاولنا عشر مرات أن نسجل... لم يقوموا بأي محاولات ضدنا... فمن الذي فاز اليوم؟ ، إنه نيوكاسل لأنهم جاءوا إلى هنا ليتعادلوا معنا".

وأخفق ليفربول في استغلال أخطاء فولهام ليتعادل معه سلبيا.

وفي ظل غياب القائد ستيفن جيرارد بسبب الإصابة اختار رافاييل بينيتيز المدير الفني لليفربول بدء المباراة بإشراك لوكاس ليفا في خط الوسط وإبقاء تشابي ألونسو على مقعد البدلاء ، ليفقد خط الوسط رشاقته المعهودة.

وأهدر فيرناندو توريس ، الذي عاد إلى التشكيل الأساسي لليفربول بعد التعافي من الإصابة ، فرصتين مبكرتين كما أتيحت فرصتان أمام ديرك كاوت وسدد لوكاس كرة خطيرة بعدها لكنها لم تسكن الشباك.

وشارك ألونسو من مقعد البدلاء قبل نصف ساعة من نهاية المباراة وتحسن مستوى أداء ليفربول ولكنه لم يتمكن من هز شباك منافسه.

وقال بينيتيز "بالطبع كانت فرصة قد أهدرناها ، ولكن تشيلسي أهدر فرصته أيضا.

وأضاف بينيتيز "كان يوما سيئا... لم نكن نلعب جيدا ولم تكن لدينا الطاقة الكافية كما أننا لم نتقن التمريرات... لقد أتيحت أمامنا ثلاث فرص جيدة رغم أننا لعبنا بمستوى سيء".

وعلى ملعب فريق أستون فيلا الذي يدربه المدير الفني مارتين أونيل سقط مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب في فخ التعادل السلبي ليحصد نقطة واحدة من المباراة.

وقدم الفريقان عرضا مثيرا ولكن لم ينجح أحدهما في خلق فرص خطيرة على مرمى منافسه.

وتلقى أرسنال ، صاحب المركز الرابع ، صدمة أكبر حيث مني بهزيمة ثقيلة على يد مضيفه مانشستر سيتي وخسر أمامه صفر/3 .

وكان أرسنال قد خسر أمام أستون فيلا مطلع الأسبوع الماضي وازدادت الأمور سوءا عندما سحبت شارة قيادة الفريق من وليام جالاس بسبب انتقاده لزملائه علنا.

وأسقط جالاس من تشكيل الفريق كما يغيب سيسك فابريجاس بسبب الإيقاف.

وافتتح ستيفن آيرلند التسجيل لمانشستر سيتي في الدقيقة 30 ثم أضاف روبينيو الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة 56 .

وفي الشوط الثاني كثف أرسنال محاولاته لاستعادة توازنه لكنه لم يستطع هز شباك منافسه حتى أضاف دانيل ستوريدج الهدف الثالث لمانشستر سيتي في الوقت القاتل ليحصد الفريق ، الذي يدربه المدير الفني مارك هيوز ، ثلاث نقاط يقفز بها إلى وسط جدول الدوري.

وقال آرسين فينجر المدير الفني لأرسنال والذي رفض التعليق بشأن قضية جالاس "إنها نتيجة كبيرة لمانشستر سيتي".

وفي مباريات أخرى جرت اليوم تغلب بولتون على مضيفه ميدلسبروه 3/1 وستوك سيتي على ويست برومويتش ألبيون 1/صفر بينما أفلت هال سيتي من الهزيمة أمام مضيفه بورتسموث وتعادل معه 2/2 .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أضاع فريق ليفربول فرصة ثمينة لتوسيع فارق النقاط الذي يفصله في صدارة الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم امام أقرب ملاحقيه إلى ست نقاط ، بعدما سقط في فخ التعادل السلبي مع مضيفه ستوك سيتي اليوم السبت في المرحلة الحادية والعشرين من المسابقة.



وتصدت العارضة لتسديدتين من ستيفن جيرارد في الشوط الثاني ، في الوقت الذي لم ينجح فيه ليفربول من اختراق الدفاعات المنظمة لستوك لينتهي اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين سلبيا ، ليرفع ليفربول رصيده وهو في الصدارة إلى 46 نقطة بفارق أربع نقاط أمام تشيلسي صاحب المركز الثاني مقابل 21 نقطة لستوك في المركز الرابع من القاع.



ويأتي مانشستر يونايتد في المركز الرابع بفارق ثمان نقاط خلف ليفربول قبل مواجهته المرتقبة مع تشيلسي غدا الأحد.



وتتبقى لمانشستر مباراتان مؤجلتان بخلاف مباراة تشيلسي.



وانتزع أستون فيلا المركز الثالث في جدول الدوري الانجليزي بفوزه الثمين 2/1 على ضيفه ويست بروميتش ألبيون.



واقتسم فريق ارسنال المركز الرابع مع مانشستر يونايتد برصيد 38 نقطة لكل منهما بعدما قاده المهاجم الدنمركي الدولي نيكلاس بيندتنر للفوز على ضيفه بولتون 1/صفر.



وعلى استاد "بريطانيا" أبقى الجهاز الفني بقيادة رافاييل بينيتز لليفربول بنجميه روبي كين وفرناندو توريس على مقاعد البدلاء ، ولم ينجح الفريق في التكشير عن أنيابه بعدما صعب لاعبي ستوك الأمور عليهم.



وشكل ستوك العديد من المتاعب على مرمى ليفربول بفضل التمريرات الطولية لروري ديلاب.



وشارك توريس في النصف ساعة الأخيرة من المباراة ولكن لم يؤثر بالشكل الكامل على مجريات اللعب.



وتصدت العارضة لضربة حرة مباشرة سددها جيرارد قبل أن يتصدى القائم لتسديدة أخرى ، ولكن بشكل عام استحق ستوك نقطة التعادل ، لتتكرر نتيجة المواجهة الأولى بين الفريقين في الموسم الحالي والتي انتهت أيضا بالتعادل السلبي.



وفي المباراة الأولى جاء هدفا أستون فيلا في الشوط الاول من المباراة حيث تقدم الفريق بهدفين سجلهما المدافع كورتيس ديفيز في الدقيقة 19 وسكوت كارسون حارس مرمى ويست بروميتش عن طريق الخطأ في مرماه في الدقيقة 41 ورد جيمس موريسون بالهدف الوحيد لويست بروميتش في الدقيقة 49 .



ورفع أستون فيلا رصيده إلى 41 نقطة لينفرد بالمركز الثالث بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب الذي يستضيف تشيلسي صاحب المركز الثاني (42 نقطة) غدا الأحد في ختام مباريات المرحلة.



وواصل أستون فيلا بذلك مسيرته الناجحة نحو حجز أحد الأماكن المؤهلة لدوري أبطال أوروبا في الموسم المقبل.



وسجل ديفيز الهدف الاول للمباراة في مرمى فريقه السابق اثر تمريرة عرضية من جاريث باري.



وسيطر أستون فيلا على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الاول ونجح في تسجيل هدف الاطمئنان قبل نهاية الشوط بأربع دقائق فقط حيث حاول كارسون التصدي لتسديدة جابرييل أجبونلاهور مهاجم أستون فيلا ولكنه حولها في مرماه عن طريق الخطأ.



وهاجم ويست بروميتش بقوة في بداية الشوط الثاني وترجم هجومه المكثف لهدف موريسون في الدقيقة 49 .



وبعدها عاد أستون فيلا للسيطرة على مجريات اللعب حتى نهاية اللقاء بينما طالب الضيوف بضربة جزاء في الوقت بدل الضائع لكن الحكم ستيف بينيت الذي أدار اللقاء أشار باستمرار اللعب وعدم وجود أي خطأ على أشلي كول مدافع أستون فيلا.



وعلى ملعب "الإمارات" ظل التعادل السلبي قائما بين أرسنال وبولتون حتى الدقيقة 84 حين نجح بيندتنر في ترجيح كفة فريقه بتسجيل هدف الفوز له.



وحصد إيفرتون ثلاث نقاط ثمينة بتغلبه 2/صفر على ضيفه هال سيتي الذي خسر في مباراته الرابعة على التوالي.



وعلى ملعب نيوكاسل تقدم كريج بيلامي بهدف لويستهام في مرمى فريقه السابق نيوكاسل الذي نجح في انتزاع التعادل 2/2 بفضل الهدف الذي سجله أندي كارول قبل 12 دقيقة على نهاية المباراة.



وعلى ملعب ميدلسبره تقدم افونسو ألفيس بهدف لأصحاب الأرض في الدقيقة الأخيرة من الشوط الأول ثم حقق كينويني جونز التعادل لسندرلاند في الدقيقة 82 .



وتم تأجيل مباراتي بورتسموث أمام مانشستر سيتي وفولهام أمام بلاكبيرن بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية.
*
** 
*جيرارد حزين على ضياع أحدى الفرص*
***فرحة بيندتنر بهدف الفوز على بولتون*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أوضح السير أليكس فيرغسون المدير الفني لنادي مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي أنه يتوقع مباراة صعبة وتكتيكية عندما يلتقي فريقه مع فريق تشيلسي يوم غد الأحد في قمة مباريات الجولة 21 من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم .

وأشار فيرغسون إلى ذلك قائلا :
" تتسم مهنتي بالصعوبة في مثل هذه الأوقات " .

وأضاف :
" تشيلسي يعتبر واحدا من أفضل الفرق في إنجلترا وهو يملك لاعبين جيدين في صفوفه , مواجهته تعتبر صعبة للغاية وهناك إثارة كبيرة تحفل بها المباريات التي تجمعنا معهم في الفترة الأخيرة " .

ويدخل المان يونايتد المباراة وهو في المركز الرابع برصيد 38 نقطة ( له لقاءين مؤجلين ) , بينما يحتل تشيلسي المركز الثاني برصيد 42 نقطة .

وتطرق المدرب الاسكتلندي في الحديث عن نظيره البرازيلي لويس فيليبي سكولاري مدرب تشيلسي وإمتدح خبرته الكبيرة ومشواره الحافل في سلك التدريب .

وقال فيرغسون :
" سكولاري يملك خبرة رائعة تسانده للتدريب في أي دوري بالعالم " .

وتابع مدرب الشياطين الحمر قوله :
" لقد حقق النجاح عندما درب منتخبا البرازيل والبرتغال , في كرة القدم لا يهم من أين تكتسب خبرتك ما دامت تمنحك القوة والقدرة على الإستفادة منها " .
*

----------

